# baler door won't open



## frozenfarmer (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi, wondering if anyone can help. Using a Case rbx562 baler and case 2290 tractor, I can't seem to get the door to open to eject the bale. It will open a couple of inches but won't lift up. I'm using the same tractor as last year. I never opened the door while I was hooking up and servicing unit and now I have a bale inside and cant get it out. I'm guessing it has to do with the tractor hydraulics but is there anything else to look for on the baler itself? Also any tips on adjesting the pressure on a 2290. I don't know all that much. Any help would be great. thanks


----------

